

Kicked to the Curb: Kickstarter’s Hidden Wasteheap of Killed Projects - level09
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/09/kickstarter-takedowns

======
sudonim
This article is primarily about Vinted Goods and how an advisor got the
project ended with a cease and desist notice to the team and a DMCA takedown
notice to Kickstarter.

What's striking about this particular case is that the issue seems to be with
images used on their website (maybe in the video too), and nothing to do with
the product they are producing: <http://vintedgoods.com/pr>

For those unfamiliar, there is no copyright in the fashion industry, so
presumably these bags / fashion accessories they are creating aren't the
issue.

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/26/the-fashion-industry-
surv...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/26/the-fashion-industry-survives-
without-copyright-protection-ca/)

